# Failed to mount /efs and other issues



## kailehu (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right place for this question, but I've gotten real help here before and right now, I can't find it elsewhere. I hope someone knows at least part of the answer. 

It feels complicated but I'll try to keep it simple. Bottom line: my Galaxy Tab P7510 gives me errors that the efs can't be mounted. I believe this relates to several other issues that began at the same time, such as boot-looping whenever I reboot my tablet and not saving from one reboot to the next. Since I have to use Odin to reflash the stock ROM every time I reboot to stop this from occuring, that means I start from scratch every time. 

I am rooted, or I was until this happened; now I'm afraid to. I hope this doesn't disqualify me from help here. Also, I use Clockwork Recovery, although I have tried full wipes with stock recovery too. I know how to root and how to use Odin, and I always follow XDA directions to the letter. I'm sure this isn't the issue. I don't know everything about Android but I know enough.

The only suggestion I've found so far is to repartition with my pit file, which I've done but I see no difference. Otherwise, I haven't gotten a response from anyone. I'd appreciate all the help I can get. Please let me know what information I might provide to be of more help myself. Thank you.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

kailehu said:


> Also, I use Clockwork Recovery


So you have a NAND backup made that was recommeneded during the CWM install, correct?


----------



## kailehu (Sep 9, 2012)

prunejuice said:


> So you have a NAND backup made that was recommeneded during the CWM install, correct?


I had but they've since been erased because they couldn't be restored properly. I'm fairly certain that doesn't back up /efs, so I think it's irrelevant.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

When you flash your firmware, are you making sure to clear all cache partitions including dalvik?


----------

